# pizza fattie



## svp151 (Aug 26, 2013)

I was having a little yard working party at my house trying to get some stuff cleaned up and I thought to my self what's the best way I can think of to get friends and family to come help me.... SO... I smoked a fatty and got a keg. I'm pretty sure you all know what a keg looks like so I wont post any pictures of that but here is a run down of my pizza fatty I made with pictures.



I started with a 2 pound bacon weave and put a mix of 1 pound of burger, 1/2 pound of sweet Italian sausage, and  1/2 pound of hot Italian sausage on that, then put a whole layer of pepperoni on. 













pizza fatty 1.jpg



__ svp151
__ Aug 26, 2013






next I covered the pepperoni with pizza sauce and put green peppers,shiitake mushroom, and red onion on, then came the cheese first I put some fresh mozzarella and some shredded Italian , then a little more pizza sauce and to top it off a layer of shredded pepper jack cheese  













pizza fatty 2.jpg



__ svp151
__ Aug 26, 2013






rolled it up nice and tight in saran wrap and let it sit in my fridge till smoker was at 275













pizza fatty 3.jpg



__ svp151
__ Aug 26, 2013






3 1/2 hours later and with and internal temp of around 165 it came off and I covered it with tin foil and let it sit for about a half an hour













pizza fatty 4.jpg



__ svp151
__ Aug 26, 2013


















pizza fatty 5.jpg



__ svp151
__ Aug 26, 2013


















pizza fatty 6.jpg



__ svp151
__ Aug 26, 2013






it didn't take long for all 5 pounds of fatty to disappear, the pizza one turned out so good that I was asked if I could make a few different kinds for a party  

thank you for taking the time to look and read this


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tasty!!!


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2013)

When are you having your next work party? I could use some of that.

Disco


----------

